# MACaver, something to dive into!



## mrhnau (May 23, 2007)

I saw this recently...
Deepest water filled sinkhole explored
I was curious, have you ever tried underwater caving? Know anyone that has? It sounds like there may be more caves underwater 



> The sinkhole may be connected to even deeper caverns. At the bottom of the slope, was an area DEPTHX's could not probe. This could be simply a depression or the entrance to further caves. The researchers hope to send the probe back later this week to find out, and to explore any connected passages.


This one would be too deep to dive, but I know alot of caves have submerged tunnels/waterways... I just thought it might be interesting to ask  Neat stuff!




> A robotic submarine yesterday mapped the bottom of the world's deepest water-filled sinkhole in Mexico for the first time. Similar autonomous craft could some day be used to explore the oceans of Jupiter's moon Europa, researchers hope.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 23, 2007)

Whell no actually I haven't. Due to inner-ear problems I'm unable to dive (without pain due to water pressure) anyway. Still even if I were dive-capable I'd seriously doubt that I would do any "cave-diving". I've several friends who are certified cave-divers (yes, you can get a certificate in it). They've told me of their own close-calls. 
Nearly every incident has resulted in death. Silt-out where the divers' fins kick up the loose sediment on the floor (and ceiling) and they become blinded. Losing contact with the life-line (especially in a silt out). Disobeying the "rule of thirds" ... using 1/3 of your air going in and 1/3 going out and reserving 1/3 for the just in case. It goes on. 
Still the rewards are great as the photos can attest. 
As far as diving deep, out in Nevada there's a blue-hole where a world dive record was set. Unfortunately when the attempt to break the record was tried... it resulted in loss of life. Likewise the one in Mexico. 

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Joe1957 (Apr 13, 2011)

I dive but, I need to know there is NOTHING above me, no cave walls or ice. I think if I was "enclosed" the would be a panic situation.


----------

